# Lenteur Youtube sur iPad



## alexamo (4 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous,
J'ai mon ipad depuis une bonne semaine et tout roule, mis à part YouTube qui est particulièrement lent voir inutilisable. 
Avec des vidéos HD, ca ne charge pas et avec des vidéos SD, ca marche mais très très lentement. Il faut plusieurs minutes pour charger des vidéos de moins de 2 mn!...
Avec dailymotion ou vimeo, pas de soucis. Il n'y a qu'avec YouTube ça bug. 

J'ai fait une petite vidéo pour que vous puissiez vous en rendre compte.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bom5z_-6P3Y

Je suis abonné chez Orange par fibre optique avec une livebox 2. 
J'ai essayé de me connecter avec une neufbox et tout fonctionnait bien!
Je pense donc que ça vient de la livebox. Mais j'aimerais avoir vos retours. 

Comment ça se passe chez vous?!


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

Je suis chez free et pareil. L'effet comique quand même c'est de regarder avec des bugs une vidéo qui bug......

Par contre il y a quelques jours ça fonctionnait nickel. J'y comprend rien....

Ps ça fait pareil sur daylimotion....


----------



## alexamo (19 Juin 2010)

Ces derniers temps, les choses se sont un peu arrangées. Mais effectivement, c'est pas le cas tous les jours. Va savoir d'où ça vient... 
En tout cas, ,j'attends une maj d'Apple car le wifi est pas toujours stable sur iPad. L'icône du wifi clignotte toutes les 60s pile.


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

Perso y a un truc qui me gave sérieux, il y a de gros écarts entre plusieurs appareils Apple..mon 3GS a une portée wifi désastreuse, mon iPad pareil, alors que ma femme avec son 3G capte nickel partout dans l appartement.....trop bizarre...


----------



## Dagui (19 Juin 2010)

Ben moi j'ai une Bbox, et c'est pareil, c'est une horreur d'utiliser youtube. D'une la vidéo met super longtemps à se charger, et en plus ça coupe au milieu, comme si la mémoire tampon n'avait pas pu tout prendre, et du coup faut recharger pour voir la 2ème moitié. Voire même que souvent il me fait reprendre le chargement de la vidéo au début... Et d'ailleurs, j'ai remarqué que ça me fait pareil sur mon 3GS, peut-être en moins pire, alors qu'il me semblait pas qu'avant ça faisait ça. En même temps je ne l'utilisais pas souvent youtube. Mais avec l'iPad c'est plus tentant, mais du coup la non optimisation fait quitter très vite l'app.

Par contre j'ai jamais eu de problème de connexion wifi sur mon iPad, il capte même un peu mieux que mon 3GS, mais toujours moins que mon MacBook.


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

Alors y a du nouveau, après toute une batterie de tests, j'ai changé le cryptage wifi de wpa+tkip en wpa+tkip+aes, et les lenteurs dans YouTube semblent avoir disparu.....étrange, je vois pas en quoi le cryptage aurait une incidence sur le débit dans YouTube....


----------



## JFL27 (20 Juin 2010)

J'ai aussi ce problème de lenteur avec l'iPad (3G) en Wifi en général. Je me suis aperçu qu'en fait la réception était bien meilleure en mode portrait qu'en mode paysage. En fait je me demande si tout simplement, la main gauche posée sur la partie plastique recouvrant les antennes ne ferait pas par hasard obstacle ?


----------



## ikeke (20 Juin 2010)

JFL27 a dit:


> J'ai aussi ce problème de lenteur avec l'iPad (3G) en Wifi en général. Je me suis aperçu qu'en fait la réception était bien meilleure en mode portrait qu'en mode paysage. En fait je me demande si tout simplement, la main gauche posée sur la partie plastique recouvrant les antennes ne ferait pas par hasard obstacle ?



Il me semble que les antennes wifi sont situées au niveau de la Pomme. A moins que cela soit différent sur le modèle 3G.


----------



## PascalBS38 (21 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un a-t-il essaye en mode 3G?


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai eu l'occasion de faire des visionnages sur Youtube à de nombreuses reprises ce week-end et pas de souci de lenteur.
Freebox en mode modem branchée sur un routeur Linksys WRT54G avec Wifi WPA2 TKIP AES

J'essaierai de faire un test avec d'autres mode d'authentification/chiffrement histoire de voir s'il y a un impact.


----------

